# Just bought 100lbs 3M Black T Grade CQ



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

In a bucket with a hose out in the driveway is what I did.

I'd recommend putting the bucket up on a chair or stool so u don't kill your back (that's from personal experience LOL)


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Do NOT use detergent. There is no need and there is no way to make sure it is all out of the sand. You are asking for a disaster in your tank.


----------



## jelisoner (Mar 27, 2008)

agree with the no detergent i just use a 5 gallon bucket fill it 3/4 with substrate fill with water then stir with my hand refill with fresh water every 3 or 4 mins till the water isnt real murky from stirring


----------



## intermediate_noob (Jan 23, 2007)

Here is a video of how to do it from Cichlid Forum dot com.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/videos/rinsing_sand.php

And here is another link, just not a video but the one I used to "learn" about how to do this. The multiple bucket approach works well;
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/cleaning_sand.php

It is the same for ColorQuartz (I have "S Grade" in two of my tanks, approximately 150 pounds of it). Like someone else said, get a stool or something because you will kill your back. I am not one for waiting like they say in the video, but if you can it will pay off.

Couple of things. First, don't dump the whole bag into the bucket and wash or it will go everywhere. The ColorQuartz will be suspended in the water when you mix it to get the dust off. The less there is in the bucket the easier it is to get totally clean. I do about a third of a 5 gallon bucket at a time. Second thing is that if clean a lot, like 150 pounds of it, you will probably rub your hands raw moving in and out of the ColorQuartz. I used a paint stirrer that can go on the end of a powerdrill to help "stir up" the ColorQuartz to mix it, but this is not a necessity.

It takes awhile to get it done, but more work up front will provide a cleaner tank later. 


Hope that helps.


----------



## ingg (Jan 18, 2007)

I never did, three tanks running with it. 

Honestly, I just poured it in, filled the tank slowly, and took the film off the water surface first one or two water changes, and it ran clear as a bell after that.


----------



## Soujirou (Jun 16, 2008)

I do not have much to recommend other than to wear gloves. I washed 50 lbs of it with one hand and afterward it felt raw and slightly painful. Nothing too bad but enough to be an annoyance.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

where can you buy that stuff at. I am going to have to buy some myself. the 3m color quartz sand black. tia


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

ya probably already found it by now, but go to www.3M.com and find a local pool supply company that distributes it.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

nope.. none of the pool stores around here carry it believe it or not.. I am at a loss of where to get it.


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

Here is a list of companies. http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/ColorQuartz/HomePage/Products/Buy/


----------



## ingg (Jan 18, 2007)

Terrazzo & Marble Supply 773-471-0700
5700 S. Hamilton Avenue
Chicago IL 60636
* Distributor - Floors

Closest one to you I think, see if they carry it. It isn't typically in pool stores, it is more tile distributors, wholesale places. While it is used in pools in a lot of places, it is used for custom fnish sets done by the tile guys in the pool finish.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

I agree with ingg, no washing needed. It's pretty clear from the get-go.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

I put it in a bucket, filled the bucket, swirled it around to see if there was a huge mess like Tahitian Moon Sand. Didn't see a thick sludge so I emptied the water and threw the ColorQuartz in the tank.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Shoot, I musta just gotten a super-dusty batch; the CQ took 3x as much rinsing as the Flourite did!

And I got mine from a pool supply co. but YMMV


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

aahhh.. I see! I will call tile stores to see if they have it.. if not.. my sister lives in Chicago and I will ask her to pick it up for me. thanks for the help!


----------



## speakerguy (Jul 1, 2004)

I will be washing it soon. I bought some 5 gallon bucket paint strainers. Should make washing it go real quick.


----------



## Bugman (Jan 7, 2008)

5 gallon bucket and a drill bit smaller than the substrate size. drill the bottom of the bucket with hundreds of holes. Fill with substrate hose it down and it drains through the bottom. Hold on to the bucket for the next time. Share the bucket with friends. It's a lot easier than filling, stirring and empying.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

How much did it cost you for the 2 bags, by the way?

I think they're trying to rip me off here. =/


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Mine was $23/ 50lb bag. I did hear that it is more expensive in CA, though. How much do they want?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

$39 a bag. 

First place I called though, I didn't have time to call any others.


----------



## seAdams (Jun 2, 2008)

Bugman said:


> 5 gallon bucket and a drill bit smaller than the substrate size. drill the bottom of the bucket with hundreds of holes. Fill with substrate hose it down and it drains through the bottom. Hold on to the bucket for the next time. Share the bucket with friends. It's a lot easier than filling, stirring and empying.


I wish I had thought of that when I was trying to clean my Flourite.

Wow, thanks for that great idea!:thumbsup:


----------



## speakerguy (Jul 1, 2004)

19.10 a bag.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

speakerguy said:


> 19.10 a bag.


?!


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Torpedobarb said:


> nope.. none of the pool stores around here carry it believe it or not.. I am at a loss of where to get it.





epicfish said:


> $39 a bag.
> 
> First place I called though, I didn't have time to call any others.


Well to make you feel better, Its impossible for me to buy anywhere near me.

-Andrew


----------



## speakerguy (Jul 1, 2004)

The place that sold it to me at 19.10 a bag gave it to me at their 'distributor' pricing - the price they give to installers and contractors. The 'retail' pricing was $36/bag - what they sell to the general public at. 

Anyone who isn't getting roughly 20 a bag is being given the retail price. Some places enforce the difference, others don't. The place I went to was hesitant to sell to me at 19.10 since I didn't have a business CC, but I told them if they waited I could have my Dad fax over our business tax ID (total fib). Combined with the fact it would have taken some time and it was already after five they just took my word for it.


----------



## Bugman (Jan 7, 2008)

seAdams said:


> I wish I had thought of that when I was trying to clean my Flourite.
> 
> Wow, thanks for that great idea!:thumbsup:


I can tell you from experience it works great!! And I have loaned the bucket to a friend to use.


----------



## fishyface (Oct 7, 2004)

can someone clarify something for me? i've read somewhere that this stuff is "oily" which sounds a little strange to me as i've not read anything like this in this particular thread. just dusty? 

thanks,
darryl


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I believe the S grade is the one I've heard of being oily and leaving behind a residue. Must be manufactured a bit differently from the T grade.


----------



## ycbs (Jan 30, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> I believe the S grade is the one I've heard of being oily and leaving behind a residue. Must be manufactured a bit differently from the T grade.


 
I have the S grade and it needed *MUCH* rinsing before even thinking about going in an aquarium.


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

I'm not sure if the person that got the 'oily' black S-grade got a defective or contaminated product. I have purchased black, tan, brown, blue & white S-grade Colorquartz by 3M. Only the black took me a long time to rinse the excess color off. It was also much dustier then the other colors.


----------



## speakerguy (Jul 1, 2004)

I just washed my first bag of black T grade color quartz. I noticed some of the 'oily' looking residue but am not sure if it really was oil or just something that collected as a film on the top. I was able to wash the overwhelming majority out, so I'm not too worried about it. 

My rinsing method was a 3 gallon bucket, with many many 1/4" holes drilled in the bottom, and a 5 gallon paint strainer (think very large mesh bag). I washed the CQ 1/3rd of a bag at a time, moving the hose around to hit all the CQ and let the water drain out the bottom. I was able to fill the bucket a little faster than it could drain, and that's when I noticed the 'film' on top. I tipped the bucket and it drained off the top. It rinsed clear very very fast this way. 

I don't think the film is really an oil, even though it looks like one. It got worse with each batch, and the last was by far the worst about it. I am thinking it is just very very fine particulates (bottom of the bag). But I do not make any definitive assertions; this is just my observation. 

Oh, and the T grade is a great size.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I just use a 3gal bucket and my garden hose. I agitate the T grade thoroughly with the pressure from the hose and keep pouring off the water. Probably spend about 10 min working on each bucket, so the whole process takes around 45min for 100lbs. I didn't notice an oily residue, but definitely very dusty and it will stick to my hands.

I've had 3 50lb bags at this point.


----------



## speakerguy (Jul 1, 2004)

I have to say mine was surprisingly not dusty. It was almost like washing carbon if you would believe that. Maybe that made the surface film easier to notice?


----------

